# Praktica Pl Nova1b 35mm Camera



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

We are having a de-clutter and an old 35mm camera has surfaced from one of the top cupboards. Praktica PL nova1B on camera body and Merltar 2.9/50 E.Ludwig 1631559 on the screw in lense.

I can't even recall using it (so more than 3 minutes old







). Can anybody cast any light? Is it fit for skip or worthy of offering up for a trade?

Help appreciated.

Julian L


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got one of those, it`s nothing special but a nice old PraKtica nonetheless









Unless it`s trashed do not throw it on the skip









If no one here wants it try ebay


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I agree; don't bin it!

As I recall; '67 on, , does it have a manual lens diaphragm and a non return mirror? (Goes black when you take a picture, and stays blank until you wind on?)

Had one in the mid '70's, I think, although much of that period is similarly blank...

The nice thing was it allowed me to buy and use 42mm lenses, until I could afford an Olympus FTL, also 42mm. (Anyone remember the FTL?)

I think the Meritar was a less expensive alternative to the various flavours of Zeiss lenses offered. Tessar, Domiplan etc.

I still have some Practika cameras, and the 1.8/50 Pentacon is still a stunning piece of glass. In 1977? it tested as the best in world, beating ALL comers! For Â£15. I've got a couple, and use them on my Spotmatics and ES11. They are also stunning portrait lenses on digital cameras, used with a 42mm adaptor.

Check

http://anusf.anu.edu.au/~aab900/photograph...s/prakticas.htm

http://www.praktica-collector.de/history.htm

http://home-1.tiscali.nl/~ferdix/history2.htm

Does it work? I'm known as a repository for elderly photographic gear...

(Anybody know where I can get a battery for a Hasselblad flashgun?)


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Hi,

I'd keep it personally. They're not very easy to focus as the viewfinder is a bit dark. The lens is a 3 element lens,I think.

Stan knows a lot about those old Prakticas.

I have about 10 of them but mine are the later ones from the 1970s and 1980s.


----------

